# API Root Tabs made water brown



## mpertz (Sep 17, 2010)

Has anyone ever used API Root Tabs for their live Aquarium plants? I noticed that my aquarium plants were not doing too well so I went to my local aquarium shop and one of the guys recommenced these API Root tabs. I put 2 in my 5 Gallon tank under the gravel close to the plant that needed help and a couple hours later my tank water is a brownish yellow cloudy color. I did a partial %20 water change and still the same color. I know the packaging says these tabs are safe, but I'm not sure if this is normal or not and if this is dangerous for the fish.

Anyone experience anything similar?

Thanks.


----------

